
Facebook gifts and the Economics of abundance - sharpshoot
http://blog.jamiequint.com/2007/03/26/facebook-gifts-and-the-economy-of-abundance/
======
Constantine
It is an interesting equation, if it costs them almost nothing to create and
10 people buy it, the profit margins are astounding!

Not that I know anyone who would buy a facebook gift, but it still is a smart
concept. You can see it a lot in some new Korean MMO games that have come out,
where they charge small fees for equipment that doesn't cost them anything to
produce after the initial design phase. This model isn't new by any means, but
it always surprised me when it worked.

------
jamiequint
thanks for the post :)

